# Five Dogs



## 117955 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi, we have 5 dogs and are struggling to find any campsites that are ok with this number of dogs - we have a large motorhome with a dedicated garage/ kennel for them. Any ideas?? Thank you


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't think that the Club sites-Caravan or Camping and Caravanning have any limit to Dog numbers as long as they are properly controlled.


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry can't help but 5 dogs, well done. 2 is too many sometimes......

Hope you get a site....what about just dont tell them.....


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Where abouts would you like to go? This one in Scotland might be ok. Don't know about 5 dogs but they are very dog friendly so it would be worth giving them a call. The local pub is also dog friendly, sometimes there's more dogs than peeps in there :lol:
The site itself is fabulous.
campsite
Lesley


----------



## 117955 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi, you are right about the Caravaning and the Camping and Caravanning clubs - they have both been great and we have joined both so thanks for that - all other ideas welcome as with these 2 we are still a little restricted - Forest Holidays are not happy which means the New Forest (our nearest esacpe) is very restricted!! A real shame!! The scotish one looks great and certainly when we are really sorted, scotland will be a must - all my childhood hols were spent there. All other ideas welcome.


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi
in the new forest area - the redshoot inn & next door campsite don't have a problem with canine numbers - but they do charge.
have a look at 
http://www.redshoot-campingpark.com/

caravan club also have CL type sites at Bashley.

good luck, and enjoy!
best wishes
Sally

ps. we too have 5, and stay on all sorts of sites. We tell them first, and we avoid places which charge per dog! Particularly if they don't provide any facilities for dogs!!! One site wanted £2 per dog per night - which would add a lot to the bill, so we choose an alternative.


----------



## 117955 (Nov 3, 2008)

sally hi, thank you so much for this - the site looks great and how wonderful to know there is some one else out there mad enough to have 5 dogs and go away with them - what do you have?


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

ah yes, completely mad this end!
today we've got 20 wet feet, and nearly as many wet towels, but not in our Hymer as this is in the garage being mended! 
best wishes
Sally


----------

